# Need copyright/ trademark advice! Customer wants me to print Price is Right logo!



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I got a call yesterday for a rush job - cut vinyl, slam dunk - needs to be done Tuesday.

The customer and her husband are going to be on the Price is Right TV show filming on Tuesday night and they want to include the official logo on the shirts as well as the phrases "Price is Right" and "Come on Down."

I told her I really need to be careful on this one since she will be appearing on national TV on the very show that owns the copyrights/ trademark.

I'm not reproducing the logo unless she or I can find something in writing that gives me permission. What about the two phrases? Are those copyrighted too?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

seen many people's tee's on the show with the logo and/or sayings
they will tell them if it is not appropriate when they enter the studio

just tell them to have other tee's in case they are asked to cover/remove them

hope they get up there and have some fun!


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I would call the price is right show and talk to them. I remember years ago someone saying that they allow you to use their name for the show.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, for all three of the orders I got I only had a day or two to do them and I told them we'd need to do something original (which actually makes more sense anyway....) They could take it or leave it and I ended up doing all three jobs!.


----------

